# How Do I Stunt a Plants Growth w/out Hurting It?



## KaliHustla (Nov 29, 2007)

I got a small space where I placed a male plant in and the plant has been in 12/12 cycle for 10 day's and I know its gonna get bigger is there way to stunt em??


----------



## bigtguy (Nov 29, 2007)

why do you want a male plant?


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 29, 2007)

well its not a male its a hermi I wana keep it cause the plant is a AK-47 so I know I wont get much bud at all bud I want the seed's so you have any idea how to stunt its growth??


----------



## potroast (Nov 30, 2007)

Ummm, ... cut it.


----------



## daddychrisg (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't get it...You want to stunt its growth why? If it is a space issue, then cut back on nutrient, give it less light, mabey punch it a few times. Pretty much do opposite of all the things that we do for our plants that we want to grow to its full potential! I say buy some seeds from a seed bank and don't bother. Dr.Chronic is a great site...


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 30, 2007)

cut most of its roots off so it has to remake em all


----------



## 7xstall (Nov 30, 2007)

just like potroast said, you can slow it down by hacking the top off. just keep doing that when it gets too tall.

remember though, the roots are still going to grow so it might want more water/soil if you do this for too long.






.


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 30, 2007)

or you can top it free ak47 seeds why not keep it


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 30, 2007)

nah it wasnt even a hermi its a strait male I had a buddy that know's alot about weed/growing weed and told me its a male so im just going to get it as far away from my other plant as i can (i.e. Dumpster =(


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 30, 2007)

KaliHustla said:


> nah it wasnt even a hermi its a strait male I had a buddy that know's alot about weed/growing weed and told me its a male so im just going to get it as far away from my other plant as i can (i.e. Dumpster =(


I seem to recall you said that it had buds on it? That would make it a hermaphrodite.

Also, just a little helpful tip. Even if you move the plant to another room in the house, or often, even outside, it will seed your ladies if they drop pollen. The pollen can travel miles on the wind, and while their range is restricted in the absense of wind, it will still probably pollenate the females to some extent.

I hope things look up, Kali! Seems like you're faced with one issue after another.

~Ethno


----------



## KaliHustla (Nov 30, 2007)

bro I cought it the first day and took it away its only been flowering for 11 day's and im really sure its gonna go threw my screen threw my window from a dumpster and the plant is dumped in a plastic bad. and ya man for real my last grow both turned males and another im gettin sick of it but ima keep on truckin haha


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 30, 2007)

KaliHustla said:


> bro I cought it the first day and took it away its only been flowering for 11 day's and im really sure its gonna go threw my screen threw my window from a dumpster and the plant is dumped in a plastic bad. and ya man for real my last grow both turned males and another im gettin sick of it but ima keep on truckin haha


Good attitude. It's mostly trial and error, though you can learn a lot from what others have done. But personal experience is where the real education begins.

~Ethno


----------



## lordjabbs (Mar 13, 2013)

Its simple plant in a small pot that is transparent,its not a silly question and im experienced on this issue,personally I wouldn't cut the roots and cutting the top off is not stunting growth


----------

